# Wanna see Matilda's new older sister



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=39647:ctmpphptH7HA2.jpg]

[attachment=39648:ctmpphpyltCFZ.jpg]


I would like to introduce my new baby girl Buttons. She is just precious, very mello. Matilda likes her but won't let her get around her bed or toys  no surprise there  Buttons was meant for us. We were going to get her on Monday, but we couldn't give her back :wub: she needs us and we need her. She's a little scared right now. Thank you so much for helping me with all this and for your prayers.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 31 2008, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613992


> [attachment=39647:ctmpphptH7HA2.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=39648:ctmpphpyltCFZ.jpg]
> 
> ...



She's precious. What an answer to prayer!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - she is an absolute :wub: DOLL :wub: and Bonnie and I are so thrilled you got her!!! I'm sure Matilda will quickly
adapt and start sharing her things - it's not easy when you've been queen of the castle. I know she will bring you great joy
and you will give her all the love she needs and deserves! Congratulations and :welcome1: to Buttons!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - she is an absolute :wub: DOLL :wub: and Bonnie and I are so thrilled you got her!!! I'm sure Matilda will quickly
adapt and start sharing her things - it's not easy when you've been queen of the castle. I know she will bring you great joy
and you will give her all the love she needs and deserves! Congratulations and :welcome1: to Buttons!


(Sorry this got posted twice - something to do with Flood Control.)


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: I'm so happy for you all! :chili: :chili: Buttons is beautiful!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Paula, I'm so happy for you, hubby and Matilda! Buttons is just darling! :wub: :wub: I bet she warms up in no time and Matilda will be sharing her balls with Buttons soon! Congrats on your new addition! She is just adorable!! :heart: :heart:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Now I'm crying! Congratulations! It was meant to be, I'm telling you, it was meant to be. How lucky for all of you. Buttons is ADORABLE!!!!!!!! Wonderful news!

What are you going to do with her while you are gone this weekend?


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so glad Buttons has her loving forever home now. I'm sure she and Matilda will be the best of buds in no time!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

So glad that you go Buttons, when I saw this the biggest smile came to my face another of our precious babies are rescued and have found a loving forever home. Yay..............


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Buttons is just adorable ... I love her beautiful long ears with the pretty little bows. She looks like a real girly-girl! She is lucky to have you, and you will surely be blessed by having her!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats Paula!!!! :chili: :chili: Buttons is adorable!!! :wub: :wub: She looks like such a sweet girl!!! With a little bit of time, Buttons and Matilda will be [email protected]@@ :biggrin:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :chili: :chili: arty: OMG, she is sooooooooo cute. congratulations. I'm already in love with her :wub2: I wonder if she likes to play with balls like her sister :innocent:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

You are an Earth Angel! Thank you for giving Buttons a loving home.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

YAY!!!!! arty: Congratulations!!!!!! I am so happy for you. I was thinking about you and her last night and today. I was hoping that she found her way to you and that man's daughter came to her senses. 

She is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:chili: :aktion033: :yes: YEAH for you and double YEAH for Buttons! She sure is darling looking.

Now we can't blame Matilda for not wishing to share "YET"... one day you will find them laying together, I would bet.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Buttons is just DIVINE :heart: , I am absolutely thrilled for you . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, Paula! Buttons is adorable!!!!

I am so happy the two of you found one another!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Paula, she is BEAUTIFUL! I'm so happy for all of you. Matilda will grow quickly to love her big sister.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww Paula - Buttons is gorgeous - she is going to fit in right there - isn't it just amazing .. you lost Muffy - she lost her owner .. ok crying now :bysmilie: 

Hurry up and start sewing some new clothes for the naked girl :smheat: 

First Matilda, now Buttons - Max is getting a little hot and bothered - and he said he doesn't mind an older woman .. but his heart still belongs to Matilda


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

arty: congrats!!! im so glad you have buttons *HUGS*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OHHHHHHH I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: 

She is darling and I know she is going to love having you and your hubby for her new mommy and daddy and Matilda as her little sis! I'm so glad you kept her rather than waiting until next week. Yea!!!!


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so delighted for you! Congratulations on your new addition. We will enjoy getting to know her over the coming days and weeks. Give her smooches from her cyber-aunties. I'm crying with joy for you and Buttons and Matilda and your hubby.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats Paula, buttons was meant to be with you :grouphug: She is precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay im so happy for u and ur fam...i cant wait to hear more


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats Paula! She is so cute!! Im so happy you got her!! arty: :chili: :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Just precious!! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Jul 31 2008, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614001


> Now I'm crying! Congratulations! It was meant to be, I'm telling you, it was meant to be. How lucky for all of you. Buttons is ADORABLE!!!!!!!! Wonderful news!
> 
> What are you going to do with her while you are gone this weekend?[/B]



she is going with us. She's stressed so I don't think it will make a whole lot of difference to her. Matilda has taken all of Buttons toys :new_shocked: now that shows you what a spoiled baby I have.  Buttons has only been groomed at the groomers, she went every 5 days :new_shocked: her mommy and daddy were in their mid 70's when they got her. I have all the information on her vet and all the papers on her. whoever had her smoked and she smells of smoke so she is going to have her first bath tomorrow, I don't want to scare her but can't stand the smell. The lady who gave her to us said the reason the other family gave her back is because she sat on the back of their sofa and looked out the window, well one day she snagged their drapes so they didn't want her any longer.:smmadder: People like that need a stuffed animal not a baby. :smscare2: I could go on about that but I know you all know how I am feeling. 
Guess what she has silk hair :chili: I'm letting her hair grow. I have always wanted a maltese with the long hair.  she sits on hubbys lap, it really is a blessing for both of them. Now all our hearts can start to mend. :bysmilie: 
There will never be another Muffy and oh how I wish he were here, he would have loved Buttons :smcry: he had the most precious little personality. I miss him so. :smcry: But I know I need to move on it's a healthy thing to do.Thanks for being here.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Just precious and congratulations. :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:chili: Yay! Buttons is Beautiful! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you, your hubby, Matilda and Buttons arty:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so happy for you! Buttons is adorably beautiful. :wub: 

Linda


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm so glad it worked out!!!!!! :chili: 

Congratulations on your adorable new girl. She is a cutie.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

isn't she a little darling! Congratulations!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in tears. I think this really us meant to be and I couldn't be happier for you guys and Buttons. She's going to be a great addition to your family. I can't wait to hear all about her and see more pictures. I'm just so happy for you all and now Button's has a great home. This has turned into a wonderful story for that little girl. 
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm thrilled for you and Buttons!! What a wonderful ending to a very emotional story, huh? I pray that healing will begin for all of you until it is fully and totally complete. And don't worry. Matilda will start to share her toys in no time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAHOO!! Paula I'm so happy that you got Buttons. She was meant for you. I know Matilda will welcome her, too, eventually.

She is adorable!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just want to add my congradulations on your new baby. It sounds like a perfect match up. May you have many long happy years together.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Paula she is ADORABLE! :wub: Congrats!! :chili: She has found her perfect home with you and Matilda.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Buttons is simply adorable. I am so happy that everything worked out in the end. Buttons is so lucky to have found a wonderful forever home!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay, so I get sick and don't get a chance to get on SM until now and what do I find.....the BEST news possible!!!!

Congratulations! I also believe that you were meant to have Buttons. Everything works out the way it is supposed to, and this is no exception. Thank you so much for opening your heart and your lives to this precious (and gorgeous I might add) baby that so desperately needs you as much as you need her.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Paula, I'm SO happy for you!! It just seems like she's been with you forever--such a perfect fit.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Paula how wonderful that she is going to have a good home with you now. How awful it must have been for her dad to die and then be passed off to two different families who didn't want her. You are her angel, and she is yours and your hubby's and Matilda's. I'm so happy that Matilda will have a playmate again, I know it must have been very hard for you to see how she was after Muffy passed. I'm laughing at how she already took all of her toys LOL! And I know you'll have some dresses whipped up for her in no time and I can't wait to see her in them and hear all about her! Congrats!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, what a sweetheart she is. :wub: I'm so happy for you & Matilda & your hubby. And I'm so happy Buttons has found such a great home & family. :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Button is adorable. I am glad she found a new home with a family that will love her.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Buttons is so precious!! Congratulations!! :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so happy to see this worked out for you and Buttons. She is just adorable and so lucky to have you as her family.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm so happy for everyone!!!! I'm sure that Muffy played a roll in you finding out about Buttons on "Daddy's Birthday" I think it was a special gift from Muffy to say I love you Daddy and Mommy and I always will. I look forward to seeing many more pictures.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Paula, she's just precious, I'm so happy for you and your family! :wub2:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little girl, she's adorable. :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Paula, I am so VERY happy for you, your hubby, Matilda, and of course Buttons!

Congratulations!! She's a gorgeous little girl!! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG she is goregeous. I am so glad it all worked out and you kept her. Congrats.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG..What a sweet baby :wub: :wub: Congrats!Looks like Muffy sent her across to you and hubby.Im very happy for you,hubby and Matilda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG She is precious!!!! :wub: 

I had popped in several times to the original thread for update of the "visit"... and saw nothing... did the same thing first thing this AM ( I often forget , or don't have time to check the photo threads). I was so worried that things hadn't gone well! Then I recalled you said you'd post pictures and thought "DUH!" go take a look and there she was!!! :chili: 

I am a firm believer of the "meant -to-be" and when we lose a precious pet that we are 'sent' the one we are meant to have to heal our hearts. ....that somehow, someway... we get connected! Thru my life... even when I was 'over here looking'... the meant to be pup would come from "over there".... out of the blue... the connection would be made in the least expected way.

I am sooo thrilled both for you and your hubby and for little Buttons.... I truly think it is a 'match made in heaven" . can't wait to learn more about her!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!
I am so GLAD things worked out!
She is a very pretty baby!
I have been wanting to check since last night - but had a student function (the annual pie contest) so I this is the first post I looked for this a.m.!! now off to do predawns.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my dog!!! Buttons is beautiful!!! I love her long silky ears!

I'm so glad that Buttons and your family have been united to help each other through the healing process. Sometimes I'm amazed at how wonderful God can be with giving us what exactly what we need. I'm getting all misty-eyed now....

Josie says: Are you going to change her name to Muttons so it matches Matilda? Or maybe Mbuttons (the M is silent).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smcry: Paula! My first reaction this morning to this news were tears of joy. 

.....At least Nala had Nemo - Buttons had no one.... :bysmilie: 

So all I can think now is.... arty: arty: ....Let's all do the HAPPY dance!!!!!

LIFE IS GOOD!!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is so wonderful! I'm so happy for you and for Buttons!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Buttons is absolutely precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I am SO happy for you! arty:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She certainily is cute as a button :wub: :wub: Congrats!!!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Congrats to you and your family Paula!! Buttons looks wonderful!! :wub: :heart: :heart: 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh!! I'm so happy for you little Buttons was meant to be. :biggrin: Jill


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

She is so sweet and beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh Paula, she is gorgeous!!!!! I am so happy for you! Please keep us updated. Buttons is one lucky girl and I know she will adjust and be in love with her new family in no time!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Congratulations Paula! She's adorable and I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- the power of prayer and positive thoughts really work. :grouphug: 

I'm so happy that Buttons found her way to you and that you found Buttons. This was meant to be. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

[/QUOTE]
she is going with us. She's stressed so I don't think it will make a whole lot of difference to her. Matilda has taken all of Buttons toys :new_shocked: now that shows you what a spoiled baby I have.  Buttons has only been groomed at the groomers, she went every 5 days :new_shocked: her mommy and daddy were in their mid 70's when they got her. I have all the information on her vet and all the papers on her. whoever had her smoked and she smells of smoke so she is going to have her first bath tomorrow, I don't want to scare her but can't stand the smell. The lady who gave her to us said the reason the other family gave her back is because she sat on the back of their sofa and looked out the window, well one day she snagged their drapes so they didn't want her any longer.:smmadder: People like that need a stuffed animal not a baby. :smscare2: I could go on about that but I know you all know how I am feeling. 
Guess what she has silk hair :chili: I'm letting her hair grow. I have always wanted a maltese with the long hair.  she sits on hubbys lap, it really is a blessing for both of them. Now all our hearts can start to mend. :bysmilie: 
There will never be another Muffy and oh how I wish he were here, he would have loved Buttons :smcry: he had the most precious little personality. I miss him so. :smcry: But I know I need to move on it's a healthy thing to do.Thanks for being here.
[/QUOTE]

Congrats!!! Little Buttons is a doll, for sure! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love her sweet little face. :wub: She and Matilda will become friends in no time. So sweet!

And OMG, I can't believe the reasoning behind Buttons being returned by that other family!  :smmadder: Because of some drapes? Are you kidding me?! Like you said, these people are so much better off with a stuffed animal as opposed to a precious fur-baby. Anyway, it's their loss and your gain! Congrats again, and have a safe trip!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am soooo happy to hear that Buttons is now a part of your family. You can all heal together...it's really such a touching and beautiful story. I am so deeply happy for all of you! :grouphug: :grouphug: :aktion033: 

And Miss Buttons is a true beauty!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby..she is beautiful as is Matilda


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, I'm glad she was returned by the other family - cause she is YOURS NOW!!

the groomers every 5 days - wow! I can't wait for more photos.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

what a doll face...she looks like a little button. 

I am so happy for both of you and 

please Matilda be a good girl that you are and welcome your new sis.

Bless you three!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats.she so beautiful.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: 

Welcome to the family, ADORABLE Buttons :wub2: 

I am sooo happy for you guys

:clap: 

Congrats! 

Kat


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: 
welcome buttons! she's a cutie!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats Buttons is adorable! :wub: I'm sure her and Queen Matilda will be best buds in no time.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations, Paula! I haven't been on here for a long time so I don't know the story on how you got her, but I am very happy for you. She is beautiful and is so lucky to have found you. I'm sure your little Matilda will soon realize how fun her sister can be and share everything with her. 

Sherry


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 31 2008, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613992


> [attachment=39647:ctmpphptH7HA2.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=39648:ctmpphpyltCFZ.jpg]
> 
> ...



I just got caught up on your story.....and I have tears and goosebumps! I'm so happy for you and adorable Buttons.....she's a lucky little girl to have found you!!


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! She's one sexy lil' "old" lady! So glad that you took her in. May she have a long and good life with you and your family! She was just meant for you.. :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on adding Buttons to your family!!! :clap: She's adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Can't wait to see pics of her and Matilda together.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Congradulations!!! She is adorable :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

See what I get for not checking in for 2 days!! I'm so happy for you!!!! You ave no idea!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wonder how Buttons is making out on her first trip.....hope she's handling it ok.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Paula, I am so thrilled for you, hubby and Matlilda and mostly for Buttons. I wish I'd found this sooner.....Jaimie had to point me to the thread. Listen, I know where you are coming from in wishing that Muffy was there......but some things can't be and you are NOT being disrespectful to Muffy. I like to think that the love that you had for Muffy helped lead you to Buttons. That is how it has been for us.......I am so happy for you! And if Matilda is a little slow to warm up - don't worry.........give her some time. It took Sadie about a month!!!!!!


----------

